

HN: Here and then gone, flag experiment over? - naish

I don't see the flag feature, introduced yesterday, anymore.  Perhaps it didn't serve its intended purpose.
======
coglethorpe
You can see it in the comments view if you click "discuss."

------
aneesh
pg made it less obtrusive: See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=227105>

~~~
babul
It is good that "discuss" and "flag" are no longer next to each other.

I "discuss" a lot, and almost accidently clicked "flag" many times.

------
stcredzero
I can only see the flag link for headlines. There's no flag link for comments.

~~~
markbao
Hit reply, then flag.

